# Encontro de membros do fórum



## Daniel Vilão (7 Mar 2008 às 22:15)

Olá a todos !
Eu e mais alguns membros deste fórum estivemos a conversar acerca de eventualidade de programarmos um encontro regional de membros do fórum, no Verão.
O encontro visava reunir membros do MeteoPT residentes na Grande Lisboa num local a escolher, podia ser Sintra, Parque das Nações, entre outros sítios interessantes.
Penso que seria muito bom fazermos este encontro regional, pois há bastante tempo que cá andamos e há muita gente que não se conhece pessoalmente.
Penso que, para além de crescermos como comunidade do fórum, crescíamos como pessoas e seria muito gratificante conhecer as pessoas com quem tanto conversamos neste fórum.
Gostava que outros membros expressassem a sua opinião relativamente a este assunto e tentassem chegar a um acordo acerca do local a escolher, data concreta, talvez por votação, fica ao critério da maioria.

Obrigado


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2008 às 22:20)

Tou lá  vamos lá ver se os aquecedores não se pegam com os ares condicionados


----------



## Gilmet (7 Mar 2008 às 22:23)

É uma boa ideia... É questão de marcarmos local e data e se puder estarei presente (só uma catástrofe me faria não ir)


----------



## Zoelae (7 Mar 2008 às 22:28)

Na minha opinião era possível fazer encontros regionais frequentes (de 15 em 15 dias ou de mês a mês), sem grandes formalidades, pelo menos aqui a malta de Lisboa e arredores. No Verão parece-me complicado...há mt gente que sai da região...

Esses encontros poderiam tratar de temas genéricos sobre meteorologia e/ou pré-determinados, em que cada um (ou pelo menos alguns voluntários) se encarregavam de apresentar/falar de um dado tema.

Um almoço, um jantar, uma tarde numa explanada, qualquer coisa serve... por mim pode-se combinar já para depois da Páscoa...


----------



## Brigantia (7 Mar 2008 às 22:41)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Olá a todos !
> Eu e mais alguns membros deste fórum estivemos a conversar acerca de eventualidade de programarmos um encontro regional de membros do fórum, no Verão.
> O encontro visava reunir membros do MeteoPT residentes na Grande Lisboa num local a escolher, podia ser Sintra, Parque das Nações, entre outros sítios interessantes.
> Penso que seria muito bom fazermos este encontro regional, pois há bastante tempo que cá andamos e há muita gente que não se conhece pessoalmente.
> ...


Grande ideia...depois relatem aqui o que se passar no encontro. 
Pode ser que o pessoal de outras regiões também consiga organizar encontros regionais...
Deixo aqui uma ideia para o pessoal de Bragança...para o primeiro encontro podiamos convidar o maior especialista em meteorologia da cidade para debater alguns temas.
Seria uma noite bem passada


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Mar 2008 às 22:45)

Brigantia disse:


> Grande ideia...depois relatem aqui o que se passar no encontro.
> Pode ser que o pessoal de outras regiões também consiga organizar encontros regionais...
> Deixo aqui uma ideia para o pessoal de Bragança...para o primeiro encontro podiamos convidar o maior especialista em meteorologia da cidade para debater alguns temas meteorologicos.
> Seria uma noite bem passada



Sinceramente não percebo como vocês ainda não se encontraram afinal a cidade não é assim tão grande ?? ou é ??


----------



## MSantos (7 Mar 2008 às 22:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> Sinceramente não percebo como vocês ainda não se encontraram afinal a cidade não é assim tão grande ?? ou é ??



Defacto não é muito grande mas tambem não é uma aldeia Mário

Para não repetir erros do passado  defacto é melhor começar por encontros a nivel regional...


----------



## AnDré (8 Mar 2008 às 00:37)

Zoelae disse:


> Na minha opinião era possível fazer encontros regionais frequentes (de 15 em 15 dias ou de mês a mês), sem grandes formalidades, pelo menos aqui a malta de Lisboa e arredores. No Verão parece-me complicado...há mt gente que sai da região...
> 
> Esses encontros poderiam tratar de temas genéricos sobre meteorologia e/ou pré-determinados, em que cada um (ou pelo menos alguns voluntários) se encarregavam de apresentar/falar de um dado tema.
> 
> Um almoço, um jantar, uma tarde numa explanada, qualquer coisa serve... por mim pode-se combinar já para depois da Páscoa...



Aliás há bastante pessoal que aos poucos se vai conhecendo pelo MSN ou mesmo troca de impressões meteorológicas via sms! E a ideia da esplanada a mim agrada-me.
Mas lá está, nada de formalidades.
É só alguém tomar a iniciativa de dizer (por exemplo): "Olhem, amanhã às 15h na esplanada de São Pedro do Estoril" e eu se puder estou lá!
Mas quem vá que não se esqueça da máquina fotográfica. Até se pode criar no off-topic qualquer coisa do tipo: "meteopt in..." E varias imagens dos cafés, dos almoços, e afins!

Até me estou a lembrar dos três jovens de Setubal. Não sei se eles já se conheciam antes do meteopt, mas eles são um verdadeiro exemplo daquilo a que eu me refiro e ainda no mesmo exemplo, até era giro alguns de nós também se reunirem a quando fenomenos meteorológicos extremos. Às vezes apetece-me ir ver o mar revolto, mas sozinho custa sempre mais.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Mar 2008 às 21:16)

Alguém quer fazer um encontro no fim deste mês ?


----------



## Fernando (9 Mar 2008 às 14:03)

Brigantia disse:


> Deixo aqui uma ideia para o pessoal de Bragança...para o primeiro encontro podiamos convidar o maior especialista em meteorologia da cidade para debater alguns temas.
> Seria uma noite bem passada



Perdoa-me a ignorância.. Quem é o maior especialista em meteorologia da cidade ? Dionísio Gonçalves ?


----------



## Brigantia (9 Mar 2008 às 14:47)

Fernando disse:


> Perdoa-me a ignorância.. Quem é o maior especialista em meteorologia da cidade ? Dionísio Gonçalves ?


Claro que me estava a referir ao Prof. Dionísio Gonçalves. Não deve haver outro brigantino com o nível conhecimento e a experiência dele nestas áreas.


----------



## ajrebelo (9 Mar 2008 às 17:16)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Alguém quer fazer um encontro no fim deste mês ?



boas

eu vou 

é complicado organizar um encontro mesmo que seja regional, temos de ter ver varias coisas.

1 - onde 
2 - data
3 - tempo

esta é a minha ideia de encontro,  no próximo evento meteorológico, o pessoal   aqui da área da grande Lisboa pode se encontrar num local a decidir, eu aconselho os cabos tanto o da Roca como o de Espichel e ai fazer não só o acompanhamento da tempestade como fazer um pequeno encontro.

abraços


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Mar 2008 às 09:29)

Foi organizado um pequeno encontro na Baixa de Lisboa.
Ficou acordado que o encontro se iria realizar no sábado e às 17h.
Alguns membros podem ir, mas gostava de saber se mais alguém pode ir, sempre era uma forma de reunirmos mais membros.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Mar 2008 às 11:03)

Não posso....


----------



## Thomar (13 Mar 2008 às 21:22)

Gostaria, mas não posso, vou de fim-de-semana a Tomar.


----------



## MSantos (14 Mar 2008 às 13:52)

Thomar disse:


> Gostaria, mas não posso, vou de fim-de-semana a Tomar.



Eu tambem não posso vou para o Alentejo...


----------



## psm (14 Mar 2008 às 19:47)

fins de semana no geral passo na assafora. este não posso


----------



## Thomar (15 Mar 2008 às 11:40)

Espero que hoje o "pessoal" faça o encontro  e que depois amanhã contem aqui as novidades!


----------



## AnDré (15 Mar 2008 às 19:51)

Hey pessoal!

Depois de ter passado uma boa parte do dia a medir diametros de árvores, a temperatura e humidade do solo, a classificar liquenes, a medir radiação solar e difusa,etc, etc, lá fui eu até à baixa, para aquilo que foi tudo menos um pomposo "encontro de membros de um fórum". E isto no bom sentido da questão. Posso bem definir o sucedido, como um passeio de amigos pela baixa. Café, coca-cola, água, esplanada, com abordações de traficantes de marijuana pelo meio, um salto pelo sonho de querermos comprar tudo o que se vende na fnac, o cheiro a fritos no Mac Donalds... Enfim, uma tarde bem passada, e com muitas gargalhadas à mistura. 
Claro ao inicio foi aquela espécie de desconforto do: "Olá eu sou o André! " "Epá, tu és mais alto/baixo do que eu pensava". "Pareces bem mais velho!" "Afinal somos da mesma idade". Coisas que o mundo virtual não consegue passar, mas tudo isto rapidamente ultrapassado! E milésimos de segundos depois do primeiro contacto, a conversa solta-se e quase nos atropelamos a falar. De temperatura, chuva, AA, calor, NEVE... Mas também de carros, telescópios, empregos, estudo, "n" temas, "n" conversas. Um convivio espectacular.

E quero com isto dizer aos mais timidos (por que sou timido), que não vale a pena ter vergonha. O pessoal é mesmo fixe!

Foi um prazer Flaviense21 e Daniel_Vilão! 

E há que marcar a próxima passeata! Até porque o Flaviense21 está a dever-me um shot!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Mar 2008 às 20:22)

AnDré disse:


> Hey pessoal!
> E milésimos de segundos depois do primeiro contacto, a conversa solta-se e quase nos atropelamos a falar. De temperatura, chuva, AA, calor, NEVE... Mas também de carros, telescópios, empregos, estudo, "n" temas, "n" conversas. Um convivio espectacular.
> 
> E quero com isto dizer aos mais timidos (por que sou timido), que não vale a pena ter vergonha. O pessoal é mesmo fixe!
> ...



Afirmo o que o *André* disse.
O encontro dificilmente podia ter corrido melhor.
Foi, sem dúvida, uma bela tarde.
Valeu a pena encontrarmo-nos, o convívio foi espectacular !


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (16 Mar 2008 às 01:25)

Subscrevo tudo o que aqui foi dito!

Valeu a pena! Gostei muito de vos conhecer! Conheci duas pessoas simples, humildes mas sobretudo fascinantes!

Sim André, havemos de ir pós canecos, 1,2,3... shot´s... 

Já estou a pensar no próximo!


----------



## MSantos (16 Mar 2008 às 21:28)

Gostava de ter estado presente, quando houver novos encontros avisem


----------



## vitamos (17 Mar 2008 às 15:27)

Ainda bem que o convívio foi bom! Isso é o mais importante 

Se estivesse em Lx não teria faltado certamente!


----------



## jpmartins (18 Mar 2008 às 16:08)

Ainda bem que correu tudo bem, pena minha de ficar tão longe, se não tb lá estava.


----------



## Vince (24 Mar 2008 às 08:08)

No âmbito das comemorações do Dia Meteorológico Mundial do IM esta semana é capaz de ser boa para pequenos encontros regionais pois decorre a Semana Aberta no IM e visitas a estações em seis localidades, para além da própria exposição de fotografias do IM.
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/eventos/DMM08/semanaberta.html


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mar 2008 às 11:33)

Vince disse:


> No âmbito das comemorações do Dia Meteorológico Mundial do IM esta semana é capaz de ser boa para pequenos encontros regionais pois decorre a Semana Aberta no IM e visitas a estações em seis localidades, para além da própria exposição de fotografias do IM.
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/eventos/DMM08/semanaberta.html



Claro. Eu não posso faltar !


----------



## Agreste (24 Mar 2008 às 19:56)

Já viste a lista de estações disponíveis?

No sul do país há 4 estações mas se quiser ir a algum lado tenho de ir a Évora, mas para ir a Évora ia a Lisboa...


----------



## Thomar (24 Mar 2008 às 20:05)

Vince disse:


> No âmbito das comemorações do Dia Meteorológico Mundial do IM esta semana é capaz de ser boa para pequenos encontros regionais pois decorre a Semana Aberta no IM e visitas a estações em seis localidades, para além da própria exposição de fotografias do IM.
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/eventos/DMM08/semanaberta.html



Infelizmente  à hora que se realizam as visitas é totalmente incompatível com o meu horário de trabalho. 

Espero que muitos membros do fórum possam visitar as estações metereológicas e que depois contem aqui como é que foi!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mar 2008 às 21:20)

Alguém pode ir às 10h de quarta-feira ver a estação de Gago Coutinho ?

Alguém pode ir na sexta-feira, às 14h, à sede do I.M.?



Alguns membros podem e já combinaram mas, quantos mais, melhor.


----------



## Vince (24 Mar 2008 às 21:43)

Não será fácil mas vou tentar na 4ªf. Depois dá para assistir lá ao lançamento da sonda aerológica às 12:00 certo ?
Aonde fica mais ou menos na Avenida ? Mais perto da Av. EUA ou da Rotunda do aeroporto ?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Mar 2008 às 21:50)

Vince disse:


> Não será fácil mas vou tentar na 4ªf. Depois dá para assistir lá ao lançamento da sonda aerológica às 12:00 certo ?
> Aonde fica mais ou menos na Avenida ? Mais perto da Av. EUA ou da Rotunda do aeroporto ?



Sim, o lançamento do balão será feito às 11:15h.
É mesmo na Avenida Gago Coutinho, junto ao aeroporto, num parque de estacionamento onde existe uma cúpula arredondada.
Vê-se da 2ª circular.









Quem puder ir nesses dias e a essas horas, diga.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2008 às 22:02)

Eu vou! Na visita de dia 26 (quarta-feira) ás 10:00...

Tinha colocado 10:30, mas foi aconselhado que é preferivel chegar as 10h


----------



## AnDré (24 Mar 2008 às 23:17)

E eu também não vou querer faltar!


----------



## migueltejo (25 Mar 2008 às 19:49)

Tambem gostava de ir a um encontro destes,ja deu pra ver que é tudo malta porreira mas esta 6f não da,tenho aqui um almoço com amigos e não da mesmo pra ir,mas talvez pra próxima ja de pra ir.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2008 às 20:11)

Bem, houve aqui uma alteração de planos em relação ao dia de sexta-feira.

Eu, o Gilmet e o Daniel_Vilão combinámos encontrar-nos amanhã às 9:45 na bomba da BP perto da estação da Gago Coutinho, e seguimos de lá para a estação. 
Depois devemos almoçar por ali perto e à tarde vamos até ao IM para a sessão de visitas. E depois a ver se também damos um salto pela biblioteca!

Ou seja, o dia de sexta-feira fica para nós sem efeito. Vemos tudo amanhã

Se alguém estiver com planos de ir a algum destes eventos no dia de amanha, que dê uma apitadela a um de nós!


----------



## Zoelae (27 Abr 2008 às 23:13)

Hoje ao final da tarde, depois de uma longa viagem de regresso à capital, deparo-me com 2 indivíduos com ar de meteolouco. Depois de uma troca de olhares, eis que se antecipa um deles a tentar obter uma confirmação da minha identidade. Rapidamente os reconheço, era o Márcio (Flaviense 21) e o Daniel (Vilão), depois de os cumprimentar rapidamente salta a conversa para a meteorologia, primeiro uma breve abordagem sobre o estado do tempo, e depois...neve e mais neve, isto já não é como era antigamente e tal...:assobio: e aquele nevão...lembras-te?...a conversa fluia a grande velocidade, há ainda muito mais que conversar, foi sem dúvida uma tarde bem passada, curti bué conhecer-vos... espero fazer mais amigos(as) meteoloucos(as)... brevemente combinaremos outro encontro, aguardamos a participação de outros membros


----------



## vitamos (28 Abr 2008 às 10:55)

Zoelae disse:


> Hoje ao final da tarde, depois de uma longa viagem de regresso à capital, deparo-me com 2 indivíduos com ar de meteolouco. Depois de uma troca de olhares, eis que se antecipa um deles a tentar obter uma confirmação da minha identidade. Rapidamente os reconheço, era o Márcio (Flaviense 21) e o Daniel (Vilão), depois de os cumprimentar rapidamente salta a conversa para a meteorologia, primeiro uma breve abordagem sobre o estado do tempo, e depois...neve e mais neve, isto já não é como era antigamente e tal...:assobio: e aquele nevão...lembras-te?...a conversa fluia a grande velocidade, há ainda muito mais que conversar, foi sem dúvida uma tarde bem passada, curti bué conhecer-vos... espero fazer mais amigos(as) meteoloucos(as)... brevemente combinaremos outro encontro, aguardamos a participação de outros membros



Oh zoelae, como é que se define isso do "dois indíviduos com ar de meteoloucos"?  
Eu ando pelas ruas deste país e ainda não me cruzei com nenhum meteolouco deste fórum, mas opurtunidades surgirão certamente ou não fosse este cantinho à beira mar plantado tão pequeno. E se for um dia às ilhas certamente que encontrarei os membros fora aqui do rectângulo 

Ainda bem que esta comunidade se vai encontrando e mantendo o "bom espírito"


----------



## ecobcg (11 Nov 2008 às 12:18)

Ainda ninguém pensou em organizar uma almoçarada/jantarada Meteopt??
Era capaz de ser interessante a malta reunir-se para uma almoçarada e aproveitar para falar MUITO de METEOROLOGIA!!!
O que acham?


----------



## AnDré (11 Nov 2008 às 14:00)

ecobcg disse:


> Ainda ninguém pensou em organizar uma almoçarada/jantarada Meteopt??
> Era capaz de ser interessante a malta reunir-se para uma almoçarada e aproveitar para falar MUITO de METEOROLOGIA!!!
> O que acham?



Eu acho que... Seria fantástico!
Mas existem tantos entraves: trabalho, família, escola, e o factor principal: localização.
Portugal é um país pequeno, é verdade, mas ainda assim grande de mais para que se possa encontrar um ponto central para todos. E uma data que seja perfeita para todos é completamente impossível.

No entanto não é de descartar a ideia.

Por Lisboa, alguns de nós já se vão encontrando com alguma frequência. E os frutos disso têm sido muitos. Nunca pensei que pessoas virtuais pudessem cavar tão fundo na minha vida! Pessoas que já considero mesmo como amigas!


----------



## ecobcg (11 Nov 2008 às 14:52)

AnDré disse:


> Eu acho que... Seria fantástico!
> Mas existem tantos entraves: trabalho, família, escola, e o factor principal: localização.
> Portugal é um país pequeno, é verdade, mas ainda assim grande de mais para que se possa encontrar um ponto central para todos. E uma data que seja perfeita para todos é completamente impossível.
> 
> ...



Pois teria que haver um esforço de todos os membros para tentarem comparecer!! Podiamos fazer tipo um Encontro Anual do Meteopt!! E todos os anos era num local diferente!! Quanto a datas, tentávamos arranjar uma data que fosse representativa de algo para o Meteopt (aniversário; eventos meteo extremos, etc...) e através de votação, e seria sempre nessa data! Como é óbvio, haverá sempre algum membro que não poderá aparecer, mas se conseguissemos juntar, no minimo, metade dos membros, já não era mau!

Fica então a ideia...


----------



## NorthWind (29 Dez 2008 às 22:48)

Xi..nao acredito..já perdi encontros dos membros do forum! 

Ainda nem seker conhecia o forum.. tá explicado. Uma sugestão..viagens a locais do nosso país tendo como anfitrioes os membros aí residentes. 


Para quando o próximo? Espero que haja mais! 

Tou nessa!


----------



## ajrebelo (23 Abr 2009 às 17:01)

boas

Pelo que me parece, de sábado para domingo à noite,  neste próximo fim de semana de 25 para 26 de Abril  vai ser possível assistir a uma trovoada no mar entre a zona do Cabo Espichel e Sines.

A minha ideia é, e visto que um encontro nacional ainda está algo distante, fazer pequenos encontros regionais, se possível em situações meteorológicas interessantes mas pouco agressivas, para que todos possam participar.

Esta situação parece a ideal para concretizar esse objectivo não só pela sua data, bem como a sua potencia e localização.

Dados do encontro.

1º Local: CABO ESPICHEL ( junto ao farol )

2º Hora: 17H DA TARDE DI DIA 25 SÁBADO

Estes dados podem ser alterados consoante as próximas saídas.

O horário que estou a propor é para que possamos captar algumas imagens da nebulosidade a chegar e coincidir com o belo pôr do sol. O que pode dar algumas belas fotografias.

Aconselho a todos que queiram fazer parte desta pequena caçada a trazer uma mochila com reforço alimentar, água, material tecnologico e que venha por bem.

Eu vou  estar, mas o que é gostar de meteorologia e não presenciar estes momentos ou  dedicar algumas horas a assistir o que realmente discutimos todos os dias.

Existindo alguma dificuldade de transporte para o local peço que entrem em contacto por MP, logo se arranja uma solução basta querer estar presente.

abraços


----------



## AnDré (23 Abr 2009 às 18:07)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> Pelo que me parece, de sábado para domingo à noite,  neste próximo fim de semana de 25 para 26 de Abril  vai ser possível assistir a uma trovoada no mar entre a zona do Cabo Espichel e Sines.



E porque não? 

*Meteogramas GFS meteopt.com run das 12z*

Para Lisboa/Setúbal







Para Sines






A ver se as previsões de mantêm.


----------



## Veterano (23 Abr 2009 às 19:34)

Algumas hipóteses existem, só tenho pena que do Porto ao Cabo Espichel ainda é uma estirada...


----------



## Lightning (24 Abr 2009 às 13:45)

Pessoal quem fôr amanhã ao encontro que o Ajrebelo "organizou" que se acuse, para se começarem a organizar as coisas.

É mais fácil para ele e para todos. 

Eu estou na dúvida por causa da parte do transporte, mas era capaz de ir se arranjasse quem me levasse (estou a tratar disso). E caso ainda exista o encontro, claro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Abr 2009 às 13:57)

Amanhã devo andar pelo Alentejo, por isso penso que será improvável poder comparecer a este encontro, mas logo confirmarei. 

A quem for: boas caçadas e, sobretudo, um excelente convívio, que é o que mais importa !


----------



## Lightning (24 Abr 2009 às 14:35)

Este encontro está no bom caminho... 

*Previsão para Sábado, 25 de Abril de 2009*

Céu em geral pouco nublado, tornando-se gradualmente
muito nublado a partir da tarde.
Aguaceiros a partir da tarde, que serão de neve acima dos
1300 m, descendo a cota para os 1000 m no final do dia.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste,
temporariamente moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) no litoral
a sul do Cabo Carvoeiro e terras altas.
*Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoadas e queda de
granizo para o final da tarde nas regiões Centro e Sul.*
Descida de temperatura, em especial nas regiões do interior.

Fonte: IM


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Abr 2009 às 18:10)

boas

bem, por estas ultimas saídas o evento parece um pouco mais forte que o previsto.

vou manter o horário, acrescentando,  que levem também alguma roupa extra e mais quente, bem como um casaco de chuva.

abraços


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Abr 2009 às 22:24)

boas






Está então marcado o micro encontro. 

Dia 25 - 04 - 2009

Local: Cabo Espichel ( junto ao farol)

Hora: 18h

Já estão confirmadas algumas pessoas, espero que à ultima hora apareça mais alguém.

abraços


----------



## Lightning (24 Abr 2009 às 22:41)

ajrebelo disse:


>



Se o encontro fôr tão bom como a imagem....


----------



## Veterano (24 Abr 2009 às 22:45)

Não quero fazer concorrência, mas aqui no Norte também vai valer a pena olhar para o mar...

  P.S. Parabéns pela imagem, já faltou mais para este Fórum realizar um filme


----------



## miguel (24 Abr 2009 às 22:53)

Tenho muita pena de não poder ir...mas já tinha outros compromissos! Mas segundo o GFS vão ter de fazer noitada longa  vou estar em principio pela serra da Arrábida onde espero poder ver e registar em foto alguma coisa 
Boas iniciativa a do encontro e boa sorte para todos


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Abr 2009 às 03:14)

ajrebelo disse:


> Está então marcado o micro encontro.
> 
> Dia 25 - 04 - 2009
> 
> ...



Pois que ,Portugal não é assim tão pequenino...
é muito longe daqui.
Mas parece-me um encontro bem oportuno.
Como digo sempre,
mais marés ocorrerão.Alguma virá para mim de feição.
E amanhã logo se verá, o que a vós vos acontecerá.
Que haja muitos e bons posteriores relatos...


----------



## Lightning (25 Abr 2009 às 10:06)

nimboestrato disse:


> Que haja muitos e bons posteriores relatos...



Se tudo correr bem, os nossos relatos irão "fazer história" aqui no fórum.


----------



## ajrebelo (25 Abr 2009 às 15:35)

boas

vamos mudar o local do encontro, vai ser perto de  Barcelona hoje as 18h  

bem está tudo combinado, já faltou mais,  peço aos membros que adiram, já foi preparado o som e umas caipirinhas.  

Revolution day   - Convective Espichel 

abraços


----------



## Veterano (25 Abr 2009 às 16:06)

ajrebelo disse:


> boas
> 
> vamos mudar o local do encontro, vai ser perto de  Barcelona hoje as 18h
> 
> ...



  Boa sorte, pessoal, como diz o nimboestrato, Portugal não é assim tão pequenino, haverá outras caçadas.

  Não abusem das caipirinhas, senão ainda vos passa tudo ao lado.


----------



## PedroAfonso (25 Abr 2009 às 22:08)

E só dei conta do Convective Espichel agora mesmo em destaque no fórum. 

Que corra tudo bem.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Jul 2009 às 09:44)

>


Boa imagem...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Ago 2013 às 13:33)

Confirmem a vossa presença até dia 15 por mensagem privada!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Ago 2013 às 12:20)

Confirme a sua presença até 16 de Agosto (sexta-feira) por mensagem privada!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Ago 2013 às 22:49)

Confirmem a vossa presença até amanhã por mensagem privada!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Ago 2013 às 16:07)

Juntem-se a nós:


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Ago 2013 às 15:55)




----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Ago 2013 às 17:27)




----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Ago 2013 às 23:25)

Infelizmente não me foi possível estar presente. Estou em Viseu (regresso às origens por uma semana!). Em breve rumo ao Sul. Parabéns pela iniciativa.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Ago 2013 às 00:30)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> [/URL]



Parabéns pela iniciativa; estou no estrangeiro e não poderia participar.

Um abraço


----------

